# Steam juicer



## dralarms (Jun 23, 2013)

First time user here,

Any pointers?

Do I keep the tube pinched until fruit is juiced or let it free run?

I'm going to like this thing but want to make sure I'm doing it right.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 23, 2013)

OK, 

Out of a bushel of peaches I got about 7 gallons of juice. 

I love this steam juicer.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jun 23, 2013)

Put some marbles in the bottom, they rattle when the steamer is steaming, if you run out of water they stop jiggling, very bad to run out of water (Forgot who shared that with us but I leave marbles in mine even when its stored so I dont forget). Dump the first couple of cups of juice back onto the top of the fruit. Dont forget to add pectinase, steaming may release more pectins. WVMJ


----------



## Rocky (Jun 23, 2013)

dralarms, that is some serious extraction...7 gallons. What are you making? Straight peach wine or a blend? I have never used one but I am thinking very seriously about a purchase.


----------



## TommBomb (Jun 23, 2013)

I used the steam juicer for strawberries. Out of 60 pounds i got about 4 gallons of straight strawberry juice. Im a fan


----------



## Thig (Jun 23, 2013)

I have never used a steam juicer so I am not being smart here just asking. Doesn't the steam condense back into water so what you are really getting is a combination of water and juice? Not necessarily a bad thing but I don't think it would be the same as pressing fruit and getting pure juice. Am I missing something here?


----------



## dralarms (Jun 23, 2013)

Rocky said:


> dralarms, that is some serious extraction...7 gallons. What are you making? Straight peach wine or a blend? I have never used one but I am thinking very seriously about a purchase.



Straight peach. And I put 1 gallon in the freezer just in case.


----------



## TommBomb (Jun 23, 2013)

yea your correct, but i think once you have the steam juicer up to temperature your condensation is minimal.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 23, 2013)

Thig said:


> I have never used a steam juicer so I am not being smart here just asking. Doesn't the steam condense back into water so what you are really getting is a combination of water and juice? Not necessarily a bad thing but I don't think it would be the same as pressing fruit and getting pure juice. Am I missing something here?



The water is in a separate container. Any "steam" created is actually peach ( or what ever fruit you are using). I assume anyway. I know my juice looks like juice, not watered down.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 24, 2013)

I love my steam juicer. Use it for strawberries and elderberries. No green goo with elderberries when steaming...


----------



## BobF (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes, there is a smallish amount of condensation added to the juice, but not enough to be a problem in practice. Letting frozen fruit thaw before juicing reduces this.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 24, 2013)

Depending on the variety of fruit and even individual samples of a particular fruit, the amount of water in the juice can vary from 80-95%. The small amount of added water from condensation of water vapor would make little difference.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 24, 2013)

I agree, and its rocking and rolling this morning.


----------



## Thig (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, wasn't trying to hijack a thread here just wanted some idea how much water I would be adding by steam juicing as opposed to pressing and it appears very little.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 24, 2013)

No hijacking involved. It never occurred to me but I'm sure it adds a little but not much at all. Glad you asked.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 24, 2013)

dralarms said:


> OK,
> 
> Out of a bushel of peaches I got about 7 gallons of juice.
> 
> I love this steam juicer.


 
Any ideal on the weight of the bushel of peaches. I just contacte a wholesalere here about peaches. Thinking of picking some up next week.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 24, 2013)

Got no idea, 30 lbs each 1/2 bushel basket?


----------



## saramc (Jul 4, 2013)

dralarms said:


> Got no idea, 30 lbs each 1/2 bushel basket?



Did you steam the peaches with skin intact? Pits intact?


----------



## dralarms (Jul 4, 2013)

saramc said:


> Did you steam the peaches with skin intact? Pits intact?



No they were pitted but I did leave the skins on. None of the pulp made it to the primary, I saw no need.


----------



## saramc (Jul 5, 2013)

dralarms said:


> No they were pitted but I did leave the skins on. None of the pulp made it to the primary, I saw no need.



Thanks...I think I will steam juice my bounty. Stashed ten pounds of tree ripened, delicious fruit in freezer...but I need more fruit, of course.


----------



## dralarms (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm going to use it on my muscadines this year.


----------



## Crown_King_Robb (Jul 8, 2013)

Im very interested in using the Steam juicer as often as possible. 

How do you convert standard recipe's that use a must of juice and skins, to a method just going with pure juice from the steamer ?

I really found it easy making apfelwein by just doing everything in the carboy. Hoping to do the same thing but with more variations of easy recipe's like Dragon Blood etc. using the steamer to get juice.

I have fruit trees (lime, lemon, grapefruit) that produce so much fruit that I end up putting most of it in the garbage, I think it would be great if I can easily juice it and make fun beverages instead.

thanks for any advice !


----------



## dralarms (Jul 8, 2013)

What ever juice you get is your juice. I juiced a bushel of peaches and got almost 7 gallons of juice. I have one in the freezer and the rest in a carboy


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jul 9, 2013)

You dont really do that, you make your own now. You can take a TA reading and adjust the acid level, you can add sugar to the SG that you want, of course toss in some of that fresh citrus for the acid additions. Dont forget to add some pectinase also. Its a great way to try some 100% juice wines, depending on the acid levels of course, free yourself from recepies and go nuts with it. WVMJ



Crown_King_Robb said:


> Im very interested in using the Steam juicer as often as possible.
> 
> How do you convert standard recipe's that use a must of juice and skins, to a method just going with pure juice from the steamer ?
> 
> ...


----------



## dralarms (Sep 2, 2013)

Well, my peach wine is ready for bottling. Its got the best color and flavor of any of my peach wines. The steam juicer is a success. My plum is actually in the clearing stage, its got a wonderful color.


----------



## RegionRat (Sep 3, 2013)

Thig said:


> I have never used a steam juicer so I am not being smart here just asking. Doesn't the steam condense back into water so what you are really getting is a combination of water and juice? Not necessarily a bad thing but I don't think it would be the same as pressing fruit and getting pure juice. Am I missing something here?



I just noticed this thread or I would have chimed in sooner..

The last time I used my juicer was for a batch of Strawberry. I was also curious about water condensing in the juice and diluting the extraction. So, as the juice was running out I periodically took Brix readings. It started to flow around 12 Brix, climbed to 16-18 Brix range and stayed there for quite a while. It then quickly fell to 8 Brix, about the time the juice was running noticeably clearer, that is where I stopped.

For 60lbs of berries I ended up with 5 gal of juice. I am at work and dont have my notes to tell you what the final Brix of the juice was, sorry. But, I would think the amount of water added would be similar to the amount of water used to dissolve sugar for addition to fruit.

RR


----------



## dralarms (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow, how did you get the bris reading as hot as the juice comes out of the steamer?


----------



## RegionRat (Sep 3, 2013)

dralarms said:


> Wow, how did you get the bris reading as hot as the juice comes out of the steamer?



Yes I did. The Refractometer I have says it has 'Automatic Temperature Compensation.' The sample needed is only a few drops. When it hits the meter it cools down fast. I dont remember what the temp it was saying the sample was at the time of reading though.

RR


----------



## dralarms (Sep 3, 2013)

Can you give me the model number and manufacture?


----------



## RegionRat (Sep 3, 2013)

dralarms said:


> Can you give me the model number and manufacture?



Sure thing.

Hanna Instruments HI 96811

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJuuh_M56eU[/ame]

RR


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 3, 2013)

Thats the same one I use at home. Best price is on Amazon.


----------



## Thig (Sep 3, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Thats the same one I use at home. Best price is on Amazon.



Does it replace the hydrometer? Or do you use both.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 3, 2013)

A Refractometer is designed to be used only before fermentation to determine the amount of sugar in fruit. There is a excel spreadsheet that can be used to make the correct adjustments based off your refractometer reading after fermentation began. I suggest you use a hydrometer. It's fast an easy. 

The advantage of continuing to use the refractometer is it only take a few drops. The down side is you need to keep accurate records on the computer in the spreadsheet from day 1 or it wont work. It all depends on your discipline and set up.


----------

